# Renzo Gracie: Legacy trailer



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 26, 2008)

[yt]QYPjgkbqhlY[/yt]


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Sep 26, 2008)

I am a fan of Renzo, but that struck me as really narcasistic.

AoG


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Sep 26, 2008)

Note: I probably wouldn't have said that if he were in the room.
;-)


----------

